# Self build Installing 240v



## campersteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, huys just joined this great forum, i'm currently on my new project which is an 2003 citroen relay minibus camper conversion.

i'm nearly finished by my question is about the 240v setup

i have a plug on side of van which goes to a caravan rcd unit
i'm just not sure on best way to wire this in, do i need to earth to the body for each socket i fit in?

could someone please give me a rough idea of installing 2 sockets and a couple of 240v lights

thanks guys


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi as nobody has yet replied I'll add a few thoughts - I am not an electrician but like to fiddle a bit!! I am being slightly careful what I say as there always someone ready to shoot you down if you make any suggestions.
Many motorhomes do not extend their 240v supply any further than the battery charger and the water/air heater and possibly one or two sockets. To save on duplication of wiring lights generally are 12v running from the battery, and so when on hookup the charger puts power into the batteries and these then run the lights.
Certainly the sockets should be wired with three core back to the distribution point and then the earth bonded to the vehicle chassis, if you dont fully understand electical wiring, cable sizing(240 and 12) and earthing and still value your and others life get professional help to do that bit.
Michael


----------



## campersteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks michael, i understand wiring ok, have already wired up all the 12v system and leisure battery's, 

do i need to make a ring main back to the rcd fuse box from the sockets and then just use an earth from the rcd box to chassis?


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I don't think there's any need for a ring - every MH or caravan I've ever had simply has the sockets wired radially, ie one after another . I don't suppose you'll be plugging fan heaters into every socket so the load should be ok.

Mike


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi , yes you probably don't need the ring main, just two spurs back to rcd then bond the earth, you will also of course have an earth back through your input plug.
Michael


----------



## campersteve (Jul 26, 2011)

cheers guys much appreciated


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Please,please,please have it tested and checked by a registered sparks.


----------



## campersteve (Jul 26, 2011)

yes of course, better safe than sorry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

campersteve said:


> yes of course, better safe than sorry


Better safe than dead.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

campersteve said:


> yes of course, better safe than sorry


It'll prob have to be properly tested & examined before an insurance Co will agree to insuring it !


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> Please,please,please have it tested and checked by a registered sparks.


It's what worries me about people asking questions like this.



campersteve said:


> i understand wiring ok, have already wired up all the 12v system and leisure battery's,


Please don't take this as a criticism, Steve, but there is a huge difference between 12V dc and 240V ac. I'm not trying to be patronising, but if there is any doubt in your mind at all, please get a professional electrical engineer to do it, and one who is used to working in a mobile environment. Our vans are subject to much more vibration and variations in environment (temperature and water) than a domestic installation, and unless all of your connections are absolutely 100%, you could find a wire being shaken loose, with possibly fatal results.

Gerald


----------

